# Guess the Score Wednesday May 11 Pacers (6) @ Pistons (2)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (0-1) - Detroit Pistons (1-0)*

*Time*: 7:00 Central/8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Palace of the Brawl
*TV*: TNT
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis

*Key Reserves:*























Anthony Johnson | Jeff Foster | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Ben Wallace

*Key Reserves:*























Antonio McDyess | Lindsey Hunter | Carlos Arroyo

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 26-18 
Road: 22-24 
Overall: 47-42

Detroit Pistons
Home: 36-9
Road: 23-20 
Overall: 59-29*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 20.5 ppg in the last 4 games








- 28 points in the last game 



*Injury Report*</center>

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- IR

Pistons- 








- IR







- IR 

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Dale Davis/Jeff Foster vs Wallaces

The same things as normal. Foster was the only one rebounding well as he finished with 13, but Davis and Pollard combined for two. The rest of the Pacers rebounding came from Jermaine O'Neal and Stephen Jackson, who each had 7. Let's face it, we're not going to shoot well this series, so we have to get rebounds and 2nd chance points to be able to win.

Games vs Pistons this year:

Pacers 97 Pistons 82 

Pistons 98 Pacers 93 

Pistons 88 Pacers 76 

Pacers 94 Pistons 81 

Pistons 96 Pacers 81 

Average Score:

Pistons- 89
Pacers- 88.2

<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="50%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left" bgcolor="#003366">*GAME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DAY*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*DATE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*SITE*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TIME*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*TV*</td> <td align="right" bgcolor="#003366">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">5/9</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">L, 96-81</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Wed.</td> <td align="right">5/11</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Fri</td> <td align="right">5/13</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">6 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/15</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5*</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/17</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TNT</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/19</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sun.</td> <td align="right">5/22</td> <td align="right">Detroit</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">TBD</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
** If Necessary*

Pacers 84
Pistons 80</center>


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

101-96 Pistons W


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i refuse to give up

pacers 97
pistons 92


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pacers 85
Pistons 83


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 92
Pistons- 88


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacers 91
Pistons 85


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

naptownpimp said:


> i refuse to give up


I am compelled to agree. So let's see... Maybe, just maybe, we can pull it through this time... They played the Home Court Advantage Card on us last night, and therefore, we got our asses handed to us. But with patience, determination, and persistance, we can pull through.

*SCORE:*
*Pacers * - 79
*Pistons* - 63
[img=http://cmsimg.indystar.com/apps/pbcsi.dll/bilde?Dato=20050510&Kategori=SPORTS04&Lopenr=505100385&Ref=AR&Q=80&MaxW=475&MaxH=350&Site=BG&Q=96&Border=0&Title=0]
*We don't want to see this again... (courtesy www.indystar.com)*[/img]

*What We Need...*
*Offense* - We definately need to put the O back in Offense. Last night, we pulled out some good plays, even some really pretty plays (Dale Davis' alley oop in the first quarter), but this isn't All-Star Weekend. We need our three-point shooters hitting threes, and our dunkers dunking.
*Defense* - Let's push the issue a little bit. If we have Jermaine stay under the basket, we can just have him block shots there the whole time. He's great at rebounds, and that's where he belongs. We have centers, let's use them. Reggie can possibly be the best that he can be, if he can just guard a little more.
*Speed* - More fast-breaks equal more dunks, lay-ups, and easier shots. If Reggie can fake them out, let him fake them out, but let him get the threes. It works better that way. Freddie and Jax are two of our most universal players. You put them anywhere on that court, and they'll put the ball in the hoop.

So all-in-all, yes, the Pistons still have Home Court Advantage. But if we can pull some sweetness like we did against the Celtics, then this'll be an easy team. We've beat them before, we'll beat them again.

:mob: Let's go Pacers!! 

P.S. I would like to congratulate Steve Nash on his MVP award! Here's to my long-haired, white homey!

P.P.S. And to Ron Artest, where ever you are, I've heard "True Warrior", your single, and it sucks. IF you want to hear this, download it off of LimeWire or WinMX or something, because you will end up blowing a hole through your head for wasting the $15.95 on that piece of crap!! :curse: What a waste of talent...  

B. Tyler


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

pistons 94 - pacers 77
i don't see much of a difference in game 2 unfortunately. :curse:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pistons 92 Pacers 87
I see this as being a hard fought battle with lots of fouls and a scirmish or 2, I think Indy is gonna bring the heat and tempers may flair, 4 techs, 
Tay goes off for 27 and Oneal tosses in 33
Thats all I can see in my crystal ball...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pacers 86
Pistons 82

Lets go REG!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think the Pacers will take game 2, this will be a long series. 90-86 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sheed starts the game off with a 3. Instead of taking a wide open 18 footer, Tinsley passes the ball to O'Neal for a hook.

7-2 Pistons with 10:00 left in the first


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace wasn't a good 3ft out of bounds on that "save?"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax hits a deep three to cut the lead to 4, but Prince extends it. Reggie Miller drives in and hits a layup. Hopefully he'll continue that.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our defense is hideous... Are we really going to let them score every possesion they get?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Ben Wallace wasn't a good 3ft out of bounds on that "save?"


Oh my good what the ****, a Pacer got shoved blatantly to the ground the Pistons to push it and hit a three. What the **** What the ***** What the ****


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I wouldn't even care about the officiating, and I feel bad complaining, but these calls are blatant that it can't just be a ref missing a call or having a bad view. 

It's as if Ben Wallace were to punch a Pacer and it going uncalled.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I had a bit of a shock there. They called a foul on the Pistons. I counted 3 on Ben so far that haven't been called and Davis gets 2 weak calls.

The Pistons are shooting well tho.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

I can't even watch this anymore. Do the Grey shirts know how to call a foul on Detroit inside. Jeff Foster gets hammered but no call. JO gets a horrible charging call BW easily came in underneath, but I think the refs will lose money if they call fouls on Detroit, the NBA wants a Detroit-Miami conference finals.

When pieces of garbage like Lindsey Hunter hit shots, we're not going to win. Indy needs to play some better defense. They look horrible. But the refs really do need to start calling fouls.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

DJMD said:


> I can't even watch this anymore. Do the Grey shirts know how to call a foul on Detroit inside. Jeff Foster gets hammered but no call. JO gets a horrible charging call BW easily came in underneath, but I think the refs will lose money if they call fouls on Detroit, the NBA wants a Detroit-Miami conference finals.
> 
> When pieces of garbage like Lindsey Hunter hit shots, we're not going to win. Indy needs to play some better defense. They look horrible. But the refs really do need to start calling fouls.


The charging call was good, but that's like 1/100.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a nice play, but then he knocked the ball away from McDyess and was called for a Delay of Game, giving the Pistons a Technical FT.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Prince held Jermaine when he was 2 feet away from the ball and no foul was called. Can't referees see that? Also, only that Freddie elbow on Prince, I didn't even see his elbow touch Rip, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley is dominating this game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What the ****? Jermaine was hit 3 times and no foul was called.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster with an awesome tip-in. Pacers down 50-40 at the end of the half.


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

maybe we can come back tinsley is starting to get into a rhythym but reggie needs to be more involved


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We cut the lead down to six, but Reggie is shooting horribly. How is that a shooting foul? Ben passed the ball. Foster called for a foul for jumping in the air.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley with a very nice pass to Jermaine for a dunk.

54-48 Pistons with 8 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What kind of call was that? Foster stripped Ben, then Ben touched the ball and Foster was called for a travel. At the very least, call it a jump ball. Billups hits a 3, followed by Jax.

60-59 Pistons with 4:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3! Jeff Foster is a monster on the offensive glass.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Were they serious with that travelling call on Foster? Did three refs really miss that? I've witnessed horribly biased officiating, but none with this many calls that weren't even close.

If the NBA was smart, they wouldn't order the refs to make these bad calls until the seventh game, letting the Pacers win some. This would let the NBA milk more games, ie, money.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers up 66-62. Just maintain the lead! Ben Wallace nearly airballs a FT. Foster went in early to protect the ref from being hit.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WTF was that? Hunter falls down and Croshere gets the ball away from him, yet it's still Detroit ball?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax with a horrible 3, letting the Pistons take the lead.

69-68 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine's block!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that not a foul?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stop doing fade away jumpers Jermaine!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

75-74 Pistons with 6:30 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3! That was a nice dunk by Prince over Foster.

Tied at 77 with 5:45 left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie with a streetball shot, but Foster puts it back in. Reggie for 3!

82-77 Pacers with 4:40 left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Pistons keep turning the ball over. Reggie with a drop toe hold to Rip Hamilton. Jermaine O'Neal hits to extend the lead to 7.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was a horrible shot by Billups. Offensive boards are letting us win this game. Foster has 10/16 so far. Reggie draws an offensive foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley airballs a 35 footer, but Foster tips it in. Foster rejects Hamilton!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster now has a playoff and overall career high in rebounds, 20.

88-78 Pacers with 1:30 left in the game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster Flush! Sheed then hits a 3.

90-81 Pacers with 52 seconds left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 92-83 Pacers win!

Pacers Fan- 11
Kirk20- 22, but DQ'd
NTP- 14
croco- 7
Larry Legend- 5
DJMD- 3
Jones2011- 33
clownskull- 26
Copper- 14, but DQ'd
PHeNoM Z28- 7

Winner- DJMD


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Noticable Stats:

Tinsley- 12 asts, 4-19 shooting
Reggie- 19 pts
Jermaine- 5 blocks
Foster- 20 boards
FGs: 39%
3's: 29%
Rebounds- 52
Assists- 21
Steals- 11
Blocks- 8


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

A way better game played by the Pacers in the 2nd half.

Jeff Foster does it again


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

WHOOOO! had to work tonite

got home and was nervous turning on the tv, and it popped up a 1:22 left and pacers up 10!!!!


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Congrats on the win tonight fellas we will see ya in indy.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------

